
Rabbit Brain Preserved Successfully using Cryopreservation - jonbaer
http://www.newsweek.com/rabbit-brain-first-mammal-brain-return-successfully-cryopreservation-424913
======
gwern
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11070528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11070528)

------
ipsum2
"Correction | The article originally stated that the brain had been recovered.
It has been updated to clarify that the rabbit brain has so far only been
preserved, not recovered."

This is a far ways away from "returns successfully". The research just states
that they can preserve the physical structure of neurons.

~~~
daenz
What's great about merely preserving is that as long as we can preserve
"indefinitely", the probability of future tech being able to recover the brain
approaches 1.

~~~
ryanhuff
Perhaps, but that's not helpful if the probability of the infrastructure to
support the preservation (family who cares, businesses, or even civilization)
surviving to reach that point approaches 0.

~~~
daenz
Then it's not indefinite preservation :)

------
tyingq
There are some frogs and turtles that can be frozen alive, then thawed out,
with no ill effects.

[https://www.units.miamioh.edu/cryolab/projects/woodfrogfreez...](https://www.units.miamioh.edu/cryolab/projects/woodfrogfreezing.htm)

------
mchahn
> recognized by the Brain Preservation Foundation, which awarded 21CM the
> $26,735

Wow. $26K could finance a lot of research. Maybe a few weeks in a real lab.

